# Microwave your coffee beans



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I found this quite interesting:






Will give it a go at some point and report back


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez said:


> I found this quite interesting
> 
> Will give it a go at some point and report back


 Thank you, I look forward with eagerness to the results of your experiment and willingness to take one for the team. If you can, try and heat the beans using another method as well, e.g. plastic bag and hot water, just in case the action of microwaves is affecting the bean differently in some way.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Old school xpenno was doing this years ago.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Thank you, I look forward with eagerness to the results of your experiment and willingness to take one for the team. If you can, try and heat the beans using another method as well, e.g. plastic bag and hot water, just in case the action of microwaves is affecting the bean differently in some way.


 I appreciate the insanity of it..but realistically, there's not much to lose is there?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dave might be on to something there. Try slow cooking the whole beans sous vide for 12 hours at 60c.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Dave might be on to something there. Try slow cooking the whole beans sous vide for 12 hours at 60c.


 And four years ago.....

Page 4

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21688-2015-wbc/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=280464&embedComment=280464&embedDo=findComment#comment-280464


----------

